# Calgary Apple Store - Market Mall - Now Hiring!!!



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

On Apple's website: Now hiring for a new store at Calgary's Market Mall, along with the already known West Edmonton Mall location. Anyone have any further info on this?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion will be happy...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Chinook Centre fell through last year.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally got to an apple store last weekend - Mall of America - it bored the hell out of me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Been there before with Shnook Centre.  So seeing will be needed before believing.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

If this is true...sweeeeeeeet. That's just 10 minutes from my place.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

I HATE market mall. I have gotten lost so many damn times in that place.
I walk around in the huge circle... then forget what door i parked near.. I spent a half hour one day trying to find my friggen car.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Thats good news indeed. Chinook is a disaster anyways, they are putting a large addition on and the traffic in that area is ludicrous. Market mall is much easier to access.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey - I live right by Market Mall too! 

Pity I don't own a mac yet or know how to really use one... I only know all the hardware specs, etc.

No.... I don't think I'd be their first choice - unless I can get one NOW and play up the "switched from PC after 25 years" sentiment.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Apple store at Market Mall*

Close to my home and work, my wife will never know what hit her. Being "lost in the Mall" will take on a whole new meaning for me!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

saxamaphone said:


> Thats good news indeed. Chinook is a disaster anyways, they are putting a large addition on and the traffic in that area is ludicrous. Market mall is much easier to access.


Only if you go fairly early in the day during non Christmas season. Too little parking for the number of merchants.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

Any idea on the location in the mall?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh I work at Market Mall, this is good news!! Anyone know how well they pay for Personal Shopping Specialist?


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

Space E009A has hoardings going up as of yesterday. Quite certain this is the location.

-Directly across from H&M
-Sephora located nearby
-Perfectly rectangular, 36'-0" frontage
-4,593 square feet
-Close to main west mall entrance

Click here to see the mall leasing plan.

http://www.cfspace.com/pdf/custom/TORL-7DD59W_Cadillac_Property_Profile.pdf

Lets get this store built already!


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

This is exciting news! It's fairly close to me....still a bit of drive though. I never even guessed that Market Mall was a Cadillac-Fairview owned mall...should we get lined up already?


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Yep... Market Mall is confirmed by the apple site. I'm gonna' apply too!

"How long have you owned a mac?"

"My first mac will be the same day I get my first paycheck!" 


Man... I need a cheap mini so bad..... I should have snagged that cheap G4 mini even if it _was_ too slow for Finale 2008.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

Has there been any progress or news on this store?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I wasn't all that impressed with the Vancouver store although it is cool that we finally have one. There isn't much in them that you don't see at best buy. I will be a little more excited though once they have the iPhone.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

I was at Market Mall today and right next to my parking spot was a fenced off area with a bunch of crates and a forklift there. And lo and behold, check out the markings on the crates. I had to snap a couple of pix with my phone...

There were about 20 crates in all. I'm sure they're store fixtures and such. Hopefully it'll be open by fall.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The slot across from H&M (and across from what used to Timothy's World Coffee that has now closed) still doesn't have a name (unlike every other place under construction in the mall). It did say a new store coming soon in Fall 2008.

Nice job spotting those crates ;-) I wonder if ifoapplestore has ever received those kind of photos.

According to Google Kikukawa is the supplier for the stainless steel panels Apple uses in their stores.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Any more rumors (or solid dates) on the opening of the Market Mall store? I would expect that they would want to get in on the release of the new iPod models planned for Sept. 9th. Alas it's quite unlikely that the store will open so quickly without any announcement.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been to a couple of Apple stores (Vegas and the UK). Always found them to be a little sterile. I much prefer Westworld computers here in Calgary, our heretofore de facto Apple store.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

chasMac said:


> I've been to a couple of Apple stores (Vegas and the UK). Always found them to be a little sterile. I much prefer Westworld computers here in Calgary, our heretofore de facto Apple store.


Alas I and a few of my friends have found Westworld to be somewhat lacking in terms of both service and knowledge level. I still call them when I find a new product that I would like to purchase but need no fingers or toes to tell me how many times they have known what I'm talking about, i.e. a big fat ZERO.

As for service, Westworld leaves a lot to be desired as an authorized service center. A co-worker has taken her Macbook into them for service on no less than 4 occasions for what amounts to the same problem (sticky optical drive and cracked case that was to be replaced under warranty). Each visit has left her Macbook in worse shape than before it arrived and usually requiring them to order 'another part because we broke something installing it'.

The last time they let her take her Macbook back while waiting for more parts to arrive, only for her to find that they forgot to re-connect the internal fans before returning it to her. I advised her to contact Apple directly and advise them of the situation. Apple has efficiently rectified this by sending her a new Macbook (and upgraded model at that). She has one month to return the old Macbook to Apple or she'll get charged, but regardless she's not going to need that long.

I haven't been that impressed by My Mac Dealer either... somehow the sales droids there just seem to show a 'face of superiority' that doesn't hold up in real life. Then again, I'm the kind of individual that no store likes to deal with - I research things to death and then try to get local retailers to prove to me they know what I want before I give them my hard-earned dollars.

So, to bring this medium length story to a close, I can only hope that when the Apple Store does open in Market Mall, they have hired the right kind of people to staff it.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

I have to agree with you AgentXXL. Many times both of the dealers in Calgary have left me dumbfounded. Recently our studios needed a new Macpro, so we decided to give Vistek a shot. They were very good to deal with. Based on our one experience with them, I would give them a try for my personal business.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Robert-oh said:


> I have to agree with you AgentXXL. Many times both of the dealers in Calgary have left me dumbfounded. Recently our studios needed a new Macpro, so we decided to give Vistek a shot. They were very good to deal with. Based on our one experience with them, I would give them a try for my personal business.


Very good point... they are an authorized reseller but I don't believe Vistek is an authorized Apple service center. Regardless my past dealings with them provides me with some level of comfort. Too bad I forgot about them when I bought my Macbook Pro in the spring... I was so dead-set against Westworld and My Mac Dealer that I ended up buying through Future Shop.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

At least when you buy from Future Shop, you're not expecting them to be up on their Apple knowledge, so long as you go in informed, you're just using them for the convenience...that's cool. But if you actually want to ask some questions, Westworld and My Mac Dealer leave much to be desired.

I'm hoping that an Apple corporate store will smarten these guys up. But then again, I'm afraid of where they may end up hiring their talent pool from. 

I'm not too worried about places like Vistek, cameras are their real business...the macs just make them a full service shop for photographers.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> The slot across from H&M (and across from what used to Timothy's World Coffee that has now closed) still doesn't have a name (unlike every other place under construction in the mall). It did say a new store coming soon in Fall 2008.


That's not a bad spot. Seems a bit small but who knows. If your location is correct that would put it kitty corner to the Sony Store. Let's hope for an October opening.

As for the rest, I'd rate My Mac Dealer a 1.5 out of 5, Westworld gets 2.5 out of 5 and Vistek gets 2.5 out of 5. Surprisingly the mini store at Best Buy gets a 3. Poor selection but the guy selling at the Northland's Mall location really knew his stuff and was a pleasure to talk to.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

have to disagree

MyMacDealer would be a solid 4.5/5

I shop there regularly and have bought all of my current Apple product there.
I am treated well by all and have never had an issue.

I have stated elsewhere on this site about my affection for Apple stores, I have been to over a dozen around North America (I was in 5 in August alone..the new Montreal, Las Vegas, Los Angeles-The Grove, Los Angeles-Beverly Center, Santa Monica ) that said if and when there is an Apple store in Calgary I will go there but unlikely to buy anything significant...MyMacDealer will always get my major purchases.

-s


----------



## echidna (Aug 9, 2007)

I've always gone to Westworld, and always get great service. I'm on a first name basis with all the Sales Reps, even the ones I've never dealt with before... I guess it helps having gone to the store for 10-15 years...

MyMacDealer, I can't stand. If anyone asks me if they should go there, I tell them under no uncertain terms to avoid it. I've never gotten good service there at all.

Anyway, I have it under good authority that the Apple Store will be opening _very_ soon... like two or three weeks at the most.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

AgentXXL said:


> Then again, I'm the kind of individual that no store likes to deal with - I research things to death and then try to get local retailers to prove to me they know what I want before I give them my hard-earned dollars.


The stores prefer individuals like you over me. I research things to death and then buy at the cheapest place I can find, usually online...

I don't need brick & mortar stores for anything... I do like the free internet at the Apple stores though!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Remember, the target consumers for the Apple Store aren't any of us. They're for the BMW X5 driving soccer mom who shops at the Gap and Pottery Barn. They'll drop coin for an iMac in the kitchen and the latest iPod for everyone for Christmas.

That's the secret to the success of the Apple Store that's situated in a fashion mall.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm kind of surprised the black covering and the Apple logo hasn't appeared on the spot in Market Mall yet. Especially since it still states "Something Exciting Coming Fall 2008."

Just my $0.02 re: Westworld - I've never had a place so consistently inconsistent. I don't know how or why but my dealings with Westworld (9/10 service related) are either best service ever or worst service ever and alternate with regularity. I'm looking forward to having an Apple Store open if only so that the wait times to get something repaired will decrease so it doesn't take a week from dropping off a computer to get it diagnosed and then the parts that were ordered to be installed. (Just a fact that Westworld and My Mac Dealer are busy).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Addendum to my previous post:

A little birdie told me that several of the employees were in California recently for training. (Source: Tab (242/366) on Flickr - Photo Sharing! but take it with a grain of salt.)


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

When Apple approached me in May they said if I was interested don't make plans for early to mid August.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

See http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/69569-calgary-apple-store.html for details about the opening.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Remember, the target consumers for the Apple Store aren't any of us. They're for the BMW X5 driving soccer mom who shops at the Gap and Pottery Barn. They'll drop coin for an iMac in the kitchen and the latest iPod for everyone for Christmas. That's the secret to the success of the Apple Store that's situated in a fashion mall.


I think that comment is spot on. 

So have we got confirmation on the location? I'm looking to buy a case for my iPhone and want a free t-shirt


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Chealion said:


> The slot across from H&M (and across from what used to Timothy's World Coffee that has now closed) still doesn't have a name (unlike every other place under construction in the mall). It did say a new store coming soon in Fall 2008.


I can't picture the spot. What used to be there? In general, though, not a particularly pleasing area. Across from the Toys-r-Us in the old section of the mall. But I can't figure where else it could be...that mall has pretty low vacancy.

Mind you, wherever it is, I'm sure I'll mosey there sometime this weekend. (Mosey...because we're in Calgary).


----------



## TiBo (Feb 15, 2001)

Check out this article on blogTO about the new Fairview Mall Apple Store Opening. There's mention in the article of the Calgary store:

Do We Need Another Apple Retail Mall Store?

— TiBo


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Any news or feedback from the Calgary Store opening?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

NewGuy said:


> Any news or feedback from the Calgary Store opening?


Not much to report other than it went fairly smoothly from my vantage point. I arrived at Market Mall at about 5 minutes to 9am. After seeing the line-up I expected I wouldn't get into the store until about 10:30 or so. In reality the line moved VERY quickly and I ended up inside the store at about 9:45am. 

Lots of staff on hand to help out and I found most of what I was looking for and a few things I wasn't quite quickly. When I went to pay they used these wireless credit card machines and since I already have the credit card on file with Apple for my iTunes store purchases, it took no time at all. And a plus, I won't lose the receipt because it gets emailed to me! 

I didn't really get any decent pics but I'm sure others did and will post them later on. Now I wait for Apple to announce the refresh on the Mac Mini, notebooks and hopefully Apple TV. Once that happens, I'll likely be making my 1st 'larger' purchase from the store.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jeesh! We have our fourth GTA Apple Store and we still have some enthusiasm here. What up with Calgary? Chealion?

Edit: Here are pictures of the first two people in line at Market Mall. They stayed overnight.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I still haven't gone - I'll drop by sometime eventually. It'll be nice to have the Apple Store here in town but my only Apple Store experience is with the Stockton Street flagship store in San Francisco. Glad it opened well.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

I hit the store at 6 tonight and the place was jam packed. Lots at stuff and the wireless check out system is quite impressive. The apple tv is quite tempting!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Robert-oh said:


> I hit the store at 6 tonight and the place was jam packed. Lots at stuff and the wireless check out system is quite impressive!


I had the exact same experience at 5:00 pm. The staff that I dealt with at the end of a long day were both friendly and helpful.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

*1:15pm Today*

It was crazy packed when I went. The guy at the genius bar said I had the distinct pleasure of being the store's first return . Haha. My 2 day old red Nano had a bad click wheel.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ah! The requisite cowboy hat in that picture.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not Being rude. But who the hell was sad enough to stay overnigt to get into a store that had nothing new at all. 
Get a life. 
I went to the store looking for a case for my new touch. The staff were useless. Didn't know If any were available. And then tried to sell me old touch cases that don't fit. Plus I saw them sell at least five touches and then sell the buyers cases for the old one that wouldn't fit and lied to them and told them it would.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I went.
> 
> I didn't really "get it".
> 
> ...


That is the Apple store experience the design is all Apple


it was very much like the numerous others I've been to


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dropped by to see it since I was at Market Mall exchanging items anyway. I like the layout, and it's a nice enough store. It was busy and there appeared to be a good amount of staff. Given my only other Apple Store experience is with the Stockton St. store in San Francisco (flagship store) I'd say I was suitably impressed. It was nothing more and nothing less than I expected from a store that size. I expected nothing but displays and it to be busy - for myself I doubt I'll be a regular customer but it is nice to have another option available here in town. Especially when things are busy at Westworld or MyMacDealer.


----------

